# VIDEOS: Removing Painted-on Pinstripes over Single Stage Paint



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

VIDEOS: Removing Painted-on Pinstripes over Single Stage Paint

I've been sharing videos on this project on my Facebook page as I work through it. Getting this car ready for a new ceramic paint coating.

Here's the video that most my Facebook friends are talking about. I'm showing how to use a razor blade to peel the painted pinstripes off the paint.

Mike Phillips - These are PAINTED ON PINSTRIPES - NOT...

Here's the rest,

Mike Phillips - Results after removing the pinstripes and...

Mike Phillips - Pinstripes removed off the drivers side hood

Mike Phillips - Removing Painted Pinstripes the safe way!

Mike Phillips - 1932 Ford Roadster - Pinstripe Removal.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=691345088298220


----------

